# My Cat doesn't stop meowing.



## Winter (Aug 30, 2012)

I have one cat who will meow non stop. I'll check the water, litter and food and cuddle him but he still won't stop meowing. It seems to be connected with wanting to go outside but I don't let him out, he always starts it up after escaping, is his incessant meowing just him trying to annoy me to the point I stick him outside?

Any ideas? I've put him on a harness before but he always breaks off the leash and runs into the middle of the road, and where I live there is a lot of tractor trailers zooming by so it's dangerous to just let him run free. What do you suggest?


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Have you tried tiring him out with toys? Interactive ones like DaBird or a laser pointer work great. This way he can work out his frustrations and focus on something other than going outside.


----------



## Winter (Aug 30, 2012)

I didn't think of that o-o I don't have a laser pointer or anything of the sort but I do have a shoelace he likes to play with :3 I should do that. Thanks ^^


----------



## Calisphere (May 14, 2011)

My Siamese is like that. How big is your cat? I've never had a cat harness, but my Siamese fits in a ferret harness, which is nice because it has plastic buckles that stop her from escaping. If you can find a better harness, then walking the kitty might work. It's helped with my Siamese and I was at my wit's end and ready to murder her.

At the very least, if you have a large dog crate, then he can at least sit outside on nice days. Other than that, I would suggest a vet visit.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Agree with the play time, he's probably bored. 

You can also build an outdoor enclosure so he can have safe time outdoors, either free standing or connected to a window via tunnels to come and go as he likes.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I love the idea of an outdoor enclosure. I really want one. We're renting now, and are moving next summer. I'm hoping for a screened porch or we'll build an enclosure. Hubby likes the idea too. Sometimes they get.... annoying... when they're bored and bugging you for attention when you have something you need to get done. LOL. When the weather is nice (not too hot because I have the a/c running) I open the back door and fasten the screen door with a hook so I know they can't open it... and it's like kitty tv, they sit there and stare out the screen and enjoy the sights, sounds and smells of outside. They have windows they can see out but they really love the fresh air it seems. 

Just make sure your screen is very secure. This one is heavy duty in a hand made wooden screen door and I check it all the time, it's not going anywhere. Some screens can be very flimsy.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

What breed? Post a pic please. If you have an oriental based cat you're gonna need earplugs.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Is he neutered? If not, that would probably help immensely. 

I wouldn't take him out on a leash, imo it's just torture, gives them a little taste and makes them want more. 

I agree...distract him with play and wear him out when he's showing signs of cabin fever.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Has your cat always done this, or is this a new development?

If your cat has always been "verbal", to a certain degree, then don't worry too much about it. My 14-year-old cat has been meowing non-stop for her entire life. 

A cat is not devious enough to "think" to annoy you with meows until you let him out. He's not human ;} However, your cat DOES know he gets something from you whenever he meows (attention, cuddling, food, etc), and thus he has "trained" you to respond when he meows. 

If this is a new development, you may want to have him checked out by a vet just to rule out any illnesses or pain he may be feeling.


----------

